

FFmpeg for Android - Kallynx
https://github.com/hiteshsondhi88/ffmpeg-android

======
Kallynx
This is my first link here, to check the details on how you can create your
own compilation script you can check here too -
[http://vinsol.com/blog/2014/07/30/cross-compiling-ffmpeg-
wit...](http://vinsol.com/blog/2014/07/30/cross-compiling-ffmpeg-
with-x264-for-android/)

Enjoy the link

